# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Форумы

## Night

Вот перелистываю все имеющиеся у меня ссылки на су-форумы.Штуки 4 точно найдется.Где то знакомые ники,где то нет.Как выбрать тот где больше всего остовлять сообщений.Почему на одном тебе хочется что то написать,а про другой порой думаешь "что за дегенираты,о чем они тут вообще,да пошли вы на йух".
Нет,наверно я такой человек,странный,по мне так уж лучше будет один чем несколько.
А,еще лучший вариант,удалить все ссылки на форумы,но это сложно сделать.

Чем этот отличается от остальных?
Когда в первый раз зашел,знал чем ))-отсутствием народа,а сейчас не знаю.

----------


## Crash

> А,еще лучший вариант,удалить все ссылки на форумы,но это сложно сделать.


 Зачем?



> Чем этот отличается от остальных?


 По-моему, атмосфера на каждом форуме своя. Может быть трудно даже описать, чем отличается, но отличается:))

----------


## Night

> Зачем?


 А зачем заходить?Лучше не становится,хуже тоже кстати.Действительно все надоело.Учебы нет,работа никчемная,круг общения сужен до диаметра в 1мм )).Перспектив нет!А если нет цели то это не жизнь,а существование.

----------


## Blackwinged

Хм, атмосфера... не знаю, но этот форум посерьезней, чтоли, чем, например, Finalpage. Этот форум пока от своей тематики не отошел...

----------


## Crash

> А зачем заходить?Лучше не становится,хуже тоже кстати.


 Все-таки чуть легче становится :roll: А что все надоело - это да...



> Хм, атмосфера... не знаю, но этот форум посерьезней, чтоли, чем, например, Finalpage. Этот форум пока от своей тематики не отошел...


 Больше "практической направленности" :Smile: ) Согласен. На Лепрозории больше флуда, а способов нет вообще; это, по-моему, самый "легкий" из су-форумов. Финал... Не знаю, как поточнее описать его атмосферу; но было бы народу побольше - серьезности тоже прибавилось бы :Smile: )

----------


## Night

Получается что наш боле менее норм,хотя что считать нормой...=)

----------


## Crash

Не только этот, а все норм :Smile: ) Разнообразие...

----------


## grey

> Хм, атмосфера... не знаю, но этот форум посерьезней, чтоли, чем, например, Finalpage. Этот форум пока от своей тематики не отошел...


 атмосферу на форуме далают на 95% пользователи и на 5% только сам форум в лице удаляющих всё г*но. причём если будут писать только г*но, то удалять будет нечего и форум сам по себе будет плохим. так что всё зависит от пользователей.

----------


## daddy's girl

боюсь, этот форум, составленный по принципу вопрос-ответ, не может увлечь надолго...

слишком много философии, в которой все (исключение - единицы, например, Марсель) - *не секут!!!!*

народ приходит за за помощью... а объективно тут ничего и нет...

----------


## Crash

> слишком много философии, в которой все (исключение - единицы, например, Марсель) - *не секут!!!!*


 Нашла же философа:))

----------


## Artist

\Нашла же философа :Smile: )\
+1  :Smile: )))))

Мне нравиться этот форум Много интересных тем и собеседников. Кроме этого обычно захожу еще на несколько, посвященных другой тематике.

----------


## h4te

форум не оч... мало пользователей... что впрочем к лучшему, но всё же  :Frown:

----------


## Painkiller

> Сообщение от daddy's girl
> 
> слишком много философии, в которой все (исключение - единицы, например, Марсель) - *не секут!!!!*
> 
> 
>  Нашла же философа)


 Я совершенно не против присутствия Марселя на данном форуме-он многое познал и многое понял, чтобы учить других...Темы реальные пишет, мне нравится.

----------


## Night

> Я совершенно не против присутствия Марселя на данном форуме-он многое познал и многое понял, чтобы учить других...Темы реальные пишет, мне нравится.


 А меня теперь убивает это слово "учить".
Вообще всегда надо выслушать обе стороны,а то иной раз наслушаешься насколько говен мир и думаешь,а ведь правда )

----------

